# Christine was a wuz.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

In Progress... 










You can have your 55's lol.. I'll take this...


Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Not done yet...



























And the cooliest is the One TJ241 sent me thanks Dave its a awesome awesome car....











Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

coach61 said:


> In Progress...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looker Dave. Hurry up and wrap this one up. Where did you come by that body? :thumbsup: OFD


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Coach,

Kool man! The Monkey Mobile is begging for some Red paint. Here it? Monkey Mobile says,"Dave paint me ................Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah please!"

Nice bunch of cars, Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Nice looker Dave. Hurry up and wrap this one up. Where did you come by that body? :thumbsup: OFD



It ssnuggle din for the night now, I got it in a lot on ebay, I actually missed it the first time. I emailed the winner and asked if he would sell it too me and he replied oh I stuck that car in another lot I am selling all he wanted was a Tyco S chassis in the first one.. So I leaped on his auction recurited Bill to watch over it ( Won it anyways LOL).. So I got my dream slot now..lolol.. Now I can stalk all those cars and peopel I have and run the suckers over.. HAR!


I will never grow up, I'm a slot r us kid...

Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

coach61 said:


> Dave


That Monkee Mobile is brilliant - can't wait to see it finished (?) 
Love that Jag too - I need a clone of myself with a better paying job, so I can do more like this while he works ... :dude: 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

DANG, where'd you get The Car? Is that cast off a diecast? I didn't know they MADE a 1/64 diecast of that...

--rick

edit: oops posted too quick. now i see where you got it.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

neophytte said:


> That Monkee Mobile is brilliant - can't wait to see it finished (?)
> Love that Jag too - I need a clone of myself with a better paying job, so I can do more like this while he works ... :dude:
> 
> Cheers
> ...



The Jag was a gift from Nuther for running the auction. Go figure I made him do most of the work lol.. Its brilliant You can actually sit ans stare at the detail on this car, little nuancises touched with skill make it a killer beast.


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*drool*


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice car Dave. :woohoo:


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Is "The Car" going to be in one of the Auctions ?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Tazman6069 said:


> Is "The Car" going to be in one of the Auctions ?



I have about 5 poured already thats a great Idea. Thanks lol.. Its a bit of a pain because of the length of it and being so low slung. I left one in the mold and tried to get it out after it got cold and it broke, never had that happen before with a good pour. but the mold is still in great shape so I imagine I can get 20-25 of them done, its a heavy body, I did a extra layer at the front because I just know someone is going to want to run down things with it and I would hate to hear Hey Dave I busted the car.. lol...


Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ooooooooooooooh nice....now I want a "The Car". Hey Honey I am taking "The Car" out for a spin...o.k.? Yes dear.....'cause Coach made the front end Wife Proof...lol

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Ooooooooooooooh nice....now I want a "The Car". Hey Honey I am taking "The Car" out for a spin...o.k.? Yes dear.....'cause Coach made the front end Wife Proof...lol
> 
> Bob...zilla



OMG!


----------

